# New manzanita at RiftToReef



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Dane messaged me today that they got in their order of manzanita. So if you are looking for driftwood, head out to Flower Mound and check them out:

http://www.rifttoreefaquatics.com/


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

josh do you know the prices ranges, I'll just call him and see if he will do a layway plan HA HA.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a ton of manzanita in my 180:






In the last year I've started to suspect that manzanita could be a good BBA promoter. When I clean the wood the surface is spongy and I can easily carve it with my fingernails.

Plus - it takes forever for that wood to sink. The wood on the video took 6 months. And released tons of tannins.

I don't know if the sponginess of the manzanita good or bad. I can't say for sure it helps BBA grow. Getting rid of such beautiul wood is not an easy thing to do.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if it does or not. but they do look nice, I'm going to go driftwood lake hunting. what's safe wood, and what's not safe wood for the aquarium?


----------



## Roll_Tide#1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have the same suspecians about my driftwood, whatever kind it is. I have pulled it out many times and set outside in the sun, boiled it, and scrubbed it with a scotch pad yet algae still appears on it. Im not good on the science part of things but maybe the decaying wood is making a good home for algae. Im going full plants in a couple of days so they will dryout for a while and may make it back to a tank some time.


----------



## Roll_Tide#1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Stopped by today and the manzanita looks good. Hes got some nice pieces that are good and branchy. $14 for the large and extra large is a great price for these. I wish I could have bought some but Im trying to kick the algea right now. Hes got some cool small pieces too imo.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

anything that would look good in a 55g? I'm going from high light to low light..


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The wood is pretty.

Here's the original online seller of manzanita. He now has a section for "aquarium wood" - which is nothing different than the other kind really.

30 pieces (up to 36" long) works out to about $100 really after adding shipping. But you get enough wood to fill a 6' long tank about 60% more than what you see on the video I posted above.

http://manzanita.com/aqwood.htm

--Nikolay


----------

